# Adults Only (18+)



## Amocholes

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/groups/18/

You will need to request to join the group on the group page. Any moderator can then approve membership. Please be patient it may take some time to approve membership. Membership can be revoked at any time. The SAS Guidelines are still in effect but enforcement will be somewhat relaxed. Posting of graphic images and personal attacks will not be tolerated.

This is an experiment and may be ended if things don't work out.


----------



## Amocholes

The purpose of this group is discuss Adult issues that relate to Social Anxiety as well as health issues.
*It is not an open forum of gratuitous sex.*

You must be 18 To Enter. 
You must request access. Any of the Moderators can approve membership.

Topics here are of an adult nature. Board Guidelines are still in effect but moderation will be more relaxed.
No Graphic Images will be permitted.


----------

